# JAM Pedals Custom Multi-Pedals build



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I put an order in late last year for a JAM Pedals Custom pedalboard. JAM Pedals is based in Greece and are known for their quality effects and the artwork on the units they offer. Aside from single pedals, they offer custom multi-pedals and, originally what caught my attention was their buy off the shelf pedalboard “Pink Flow” which is loaded with effects to re-create David Gilmour’s magic. However, it is a set list of pedals and no substitutions unless you go the custom route…..

The advantages of going with a JAM custom build is you get to select any of the pedals they offer and, the pedals are combined in an enclosure with the best part of it all; no cabling exposed or patch cables involved and only one wall wart / power supply. I am a fan of the JAM Rattler and I have tried other JAM pedals that were also quite good. Some of the pedals on my upcoming board I have not tried so there is a leap of faith aspect but in the end, it’s only gear….Here are the pedals/options I selected for the custom board:

TU3W (Boss tuner), the only non JAM Pedal allowed
Retrovibe
Rattler
Tubedreamer
Boomster
Send Return (for loop)
Ripply Fall
Delay Llama XTREME

I also ordered a stand alone wah (Wahcko). The added bonus with going the custom route is you get to select the artwork for the board. There are many choices from various artists to choose from on their website which leads down the path of the “too many options” dilemma but you can also submit the artwork of your choice which I did. 

I submitted a JPEG of a guitar that I thought looked cool (see pic below) but for me, a little too “cosmic” for a guitar. Pedalboard however, thought it could work. I received this morning, pics of the artwork and…wow! I didn’t expect it to be that close. So far so good.















I was quoted 4/5 months so should be getting the board by early summer.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

now with knobs....going to look at going black and purple and then call it a day.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Wow.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I much prefer the black and purple.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Alex said:


> I much prefer the black and purple.
> 
> View attachment 366402


I agree.

On a somewhat related note if this means your Rattler will be looking for a new home let me know, I may be interested.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

The clear knobs are my preference. 
gorgeous build.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Very cool. I've liked every JAM pedal I've tried.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

and here is the final product....cool wooden boxes and super compact pedalboard. 

Plugged in and everything works perfectly. Now time to tweak.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Alex said:


> and here is the final product....cool wooden boxes and super compact pedalboard.
> 
> Plugged in and everything works perfectly. Now time to tweak.
> 
> View attachment 367773


Amazing. Any reason they don’t build the wah into the board? I guess maybe it’s a good thing to keep it separate.  I never put my wahs on top of a pedalboard, but if they built the treadle right into the board it could work.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Amazing. Any reason they don’t build the wah into the board? I guess maybe it’s a good thing to keep it separate.  I never put my wahs on top of a pedalboard, but if they built the treadle right into the board it could work.


they can build the wah in but I wanted a stand alone unit to use with my other pedals.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Here’s the layout


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

A walk through each of the pedals






1. Tuner 
2. Retrovibe a) chorus b) vibrato 
3. Rattler 
4. Tubedreamer 
5. Boomster 
6. Ripply Fall a) rotary b) chorus c) phaser 
7. Delay Llama - factory presets 
8. llama + Rattler 
9. Llama + Tubedreamer 
10. Llama _ Boomster


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Alex said:


> A walk through each of the pedals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They all sound great- pretty much all you need in a all analog board.
I'm just having trouble with the choice of foot coverings. Can't decide if it's a massive clash or in fact perfect for space-age aesthetic. They are groovy.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

zztomato said:


> They all sound great- pretty much all you need in a all analog board.
> I'm just having trouble with the choice of foot coverings. Can't decide if it's a massive clash or in fact perfect for space-age aesthetic. They are groovy.


You can opt for control labels or the initials of each control. The artists doing the work tend to prefer no labels but paying customer decides.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Alex said:


> You can opt for control labels or the initials of each control. The artists doing the work tend to prefer no labels but paying customer decides.


Talking about your socks. 😆


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

zztomato said:


> Talking about your socks. 😆


Ha ha ha...it wasn’t on purpose. Time for laundry...


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Sounds great - Jam does good stuff. Those sox did kinda steal the show tho. I was thinking of the teenage guitar nerds whose minds you could blow if you gigged that board.


----------

